# Indian Pedal Blocks



## Rusty72 (Jun 7, 2018)

Made these for the heck of it . What do you guys think ?


----------



## stoney (Jun 7, 2018)

Dang, I think they look great


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 8, 2018)

They look great and would be good for the Indian tribute/replica/clones that people build but aren't accurate for real Indians. V/r Shawn


----------



## usarnie1 (Dec 4, 2018)

Are these pedal blocks rubber or plastic?


----------



## OZ1972 (Dec 6, 2018)

Look really sweet , could you make harley Davidson?


----------

